# الصلاة في الدين المسيحي صلاة يومية او صلاة عند الحاجة فقط.....اريد جوابكم اعزكم الله



## احلى مسلمة (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لم ادخل لهذا القسم الا بالسلام والسلم وفضول المعرفة والعلم

اريد فقط ان استفسركم كيف تقام الصلاة في الدين المسيحي 
هل هناك صلوات يومية يقوم بها الانسان كل يوم ام ان الصلاة في الدين المسيحي فقط دعاء عند الحاجة وهل هناك قيام الليل ؟؟؟؟


اشكركم على كل مجهوذاتكم التي تقومونا بها ولكم سعة المعرفة بدينكم الحنيف.


----------



## صوت الرب (29 أغسطس 2009)

*


احلى مسلمة قال:



			السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لم ادخل لهذا القسم الا بالسلام والسلم وفضول المعرفة والعلم

اريد فقط ان استفسركم كيف تقام الصلاة في الدين المسيحي 
هل هناك صلوات يومية يقوم بها الانسان كل يوم ام ان الصلاة في الدين المسيحي فقط دعاء عند الحاجة وهل هناك قيام الليل ؟؟؟؟


اشكركم على كل مجهوذاتكم التي تقومونا بها ولكم سعة المعرفة بدينكم الحنيف.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الكتاب المقدس يوصينا بالصلاة اليومية بدون إنقطاع 
الأدلة من الكتاب المقدس
لوقا الأصحاح 18 العدد 1 :-
وَقَالَ لَهُمْ أَيْضاً مَثَلاً فِي أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ 
تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 :-
صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ.*


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2009)

المسيحي يستطيع أن يصلي في كل وقت و كل حين
غير محدود عليه ميعاد الصلاة و لا طولها
قلب الله مفتوح ليسمع للكل, فالله غير محدود بوقت مُحدد للصلاة و غير مُلزم بوقت مُعين ليسمع به فقط!


----------



## استفانوس (29 أغسطس 2009)

اختي الفاضلة
سلام ونعمة
مفهوم الصلاة في المسيحية هي علاقة وشركةيومية مع الله 
وهي انواع 
الصلاة الفردية
التي يسكب فيها المصلي نفسه امام الله بالصلاة والدعاء منفردا لوحده
الصلاة العائلية
حيث يشترك فيها كل افراد الاسرة في الشكر والتسبيح 
للاله الواحد
الصلاة الجماعية 
حيث يشترك فيها المصلي مع عدد من المؤمنين للصلاة والدعاء في بيت الله المخصص للعبادة والمعروف بالكنيسة او في مكان آخر مخصص للعبادة
فالمؤمن يستطيع ان يصلي في كل زمان ومكان
والجدير بالذكر ان بعض الكنائس المسيحية تستعمل كتبا خاصة للصلاة
تجمع فيها الطِلبات والابتهالات والاعترافات والتعاليم والتفاسير والاقوال المستمدة من الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله
التي علمها المؤمنون من رجال الله الامناء
خلال الاجيال المتعاقبة التي مرت بها الكنيسة
وتعتبر هذه اذا استعلمت مجرد اختبارات روحية تتضمن نماذج من شهادات الإيمان
وهي تستعمل لمساعدة العابدين على جمع افكارهم ووضعها بصورة متناسقة ومتوافقة
وتستعمل مثل هذه عادة في الصلاة الكنسية
اما الصلوات الفردية
فتكون عادة مرتجلة يرفعها المؤمن بحرارة عندما يسكب نفسه أمام الله في الصلاة والدعاء
ولكل مؤمن الحرية ان يرفع تضرعاته إلى الله بحسب احتياجاته وحسب تنوّع الظروف بالنسبة له 
اما بخصوص اوضاع العبادة
فليس هناك ما يفرض على المؤمن الركوع او الجلوس فليست هناك طريقة معينة او ركعات محددة
مع العلم ان البعض يركع او يقف خاشعا كتعبير عن التذلل والخضوع و الخشوع لله
فالمهم في الصلاة المسيحية ان يكون الانسان في شركة روحية عميقة مع الله
وان تنبع صلاته من قلب مؤمن خاشع
وليس اختي الغالية من اوقات معينة للصلاة عند المسيحيين 
في الواقع ان الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله لا يحدد اوقاتا معينة للصلاة
فالانسان المصلي يستطيع ان يصلي في كل زمان ومكان ومن المفروض ان يصلي الانسان لاجل نفسه ولاجل الآخرين
تقول كلمة الله
*[q-bible]اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالّزَلاَّتِ، وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا. طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا[/q-bible]*​وايضا يعلمنا الصلاة من اجل الاعداء 

*[q-bible]أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ [/q-bible]*
[q-bible]

*لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. *​

*46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ *​


[/q-bible][q-bible]
[/q-bible]

ويجوز للانسان المصلي ان يطلب من الله ما يحتاج إليه للجسد والنفس على ان يطلب اولا ملكوت الله وبرّه ​ 
*[q-bible] لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ.[/q-bible]*​ 

ومع ان الكتاب المقدس لا يحدد اوقاتا معينة للصلاة​ 

الا انه يستحسن حفظ اوقات معينة​ 

ا كان المؤمنون في العهد القديم ورسل المسيح ايضا يصلون عند الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة من النهار وعند بداية الليل​ 

وعند تناول الطعام​ 

*[q-bible]وَصَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ وَيُوحَنَّا مَعاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي سَاعَةِ الصَّلاَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ[/q-bible]*​ 

وتستطعين اختي العزيزة الرجوع للشواهد الكتابية ​ 

مزمور 17:55​ 

دانيال 10:6 ​ 

لوقا 1:18 ​ 

اعمال الرسل 1:3 و 3:10 و9 و30 ​ 

رسالة تيموثاوس الاولى 3:4-4​ 

ويعملنا الكتاب المقدس انه على المؤمنين ان يصلوا دائما فيقول​ 

*[q-bible]صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ.[/q-bible]*​ 

ويقول ايضا ​ 

*[q-bible]هَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ كَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَالطِّلْبَةِ [/q-bible]*​ 

ويقول الرب يسوع ​ 

*[Q-BIBLE]يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ[/Q-BIBLE]*​ 


فعلى المؤمن ان تكون حياته حياة صلاة​ 

المسيح يريد قلوبا نظيفة افكارا نقية تتجه الى الله بايمان وبروح الصلاة​ 

لذلك يمكن ان يصلي الانسان المسيحي في عمله وفي بيته وفي مدرسته او في اي مكان اخر دون ان يفرض عليه الاغتسال قبل الصلاة​ 

المهم في الامر هو الاختلاء بالله والشركة معه بغض النظر عن الزمان او المكان​ 

كما انه ليس من الضروري الاغتسال قبل الصلاة​ 

لان الله يريد قلب المصلي وفكره ان يكونا نظيفين​


----------



## احلى مسلمة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجديدة  فقط انا اردت ان اضيف ان حتى الدين الاسلامي رغم انه هناك اوقات محددة للصلاة الا ان يجوز لك في اي وقت ان تصل لله تطوعا وتقربا لله فلا يظن اي احد ان المسلم يصلي فقط في الاوقات المفروضة فقط بل يمكن له ان يصلي فأي وقت اخر تطوعا منه واجتهادا والافضل ان تكون ليلا حيث كل الناس نياما و انت متخشعا  متضرعا بين يدي الله وهذا في السنة النبوية وانا اشير فقط الى ان الصلاة المفروضة في اوقات معينة في اليوم تحسس الانسان انه حينما يركع او يسجد فأنه يتخيل الملايين معه في تلك اللحظة يسجدون ويركعون مثله فيملأ قلبه بالايمان والوحدة البشرية خاصة اذا كان يصلي في جماعة في المسجد تخيلو معي ملايين الاشخاص يسجدون لله جلا وعلا.اما بالنسبة للغسل اخي الفاضل فالانسان حتى ولو لم يفرض الله عليه الغسل فأنه يستحي ان يقابل ربه نجسا او على جنابة فالطهارة ضرورية لانها تريح البال وتطفئ نار الغضب.وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم
فمنكم نستفيد ومنا تستفدونا وهذه هي العبرة في الحياة..........


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

احلى مسلمة قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجديدة فقط انا اردت ان اضيف ان حتى الدين الاسلامي رغم انه هناك اوقات محددة للصلاة الا ان يجوز لك في اي وقت ان تصل لله تطوعا وتقربا لله فلا يظن اي احد ان المسلم يصلي فقط في الاوقات المفروضة فقط


 

الاخت الفاضلة 

الموضوع ليس تباهي عندنا او عندكم ، وخاصة في موضوع الصلاة 

الصلاة لا تأتي بوضع القوانين ، فمهما وضعت القوانين هناك من يخالفها ، وهناك من يحاول التملص منها والالتفاف حولها .

وليس اقرب دليل على انه عند فرض الصلاة على (محمد ) كانت خمسين صلاة في اليوم ، وكان يذهب في كل مرة يترجي الله ان يقللها . فهذا يتعارض تماما مع قول الكتاب المقدس لمفهوم الصلاة ( صلوا كل حين ) ، فالصلاة هي كلام مع الله والوجود في محضره .

واخيرا ، المهم انت ماذا تفعلين في الصلاة ؟؟؟ 

اذا كانت ترديد محفوظات فان الله لا تسره هذه المحفوظات ، ولكن الله يريد قلبا يتحدث معه حوارا شخصيا من القلب الى القلب .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Kiril (29 أغسطس 2009)

> انا اسفه اذا اغضبتك بشيء فحريتي تتوقف عندما تتسبب ضررا للاخر.


هو كل الموضوع سيادتك ان هذا قسم مسيحي فلم يكن لكلامك داعي


> فقط انا اردت ان اضيف ان حتى الدين الاسلامي رغم انه هناك اوقات محددة للصلاة الا ان يجوز لك في اي وقت ان تصل لله تطوعا وتقربا لله


فلو احببنا ان نسألك سؤال معين سيكون في قسمه الخاص لعدم تشتيت الموضوع و دخول في حوارات جانبية
فقط لا غير


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (1 سبتمبر 2009)

(شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجديدة فقط )
اختى الحبيبه نشكرك على مشاركتك القيمه 

الاهم من ذلك اختى هل قامت الصلاه بدورها فى تنقيه النفس من امراض القلوب ام لا هذا هو السوال اختى ؟؟؟


----------



## خادم المسيح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لا ينبغي أن تكون الصلاة عند الحاجة فحسب.. لأن العلاقة بين الإنسان والله هي ليست علاقة مصلحة وإنما علاقة محبة.. فنحن لا نصلّي من أجل العطايا وإنما من أجل واهب العطايا.. لأنه لو كنّا نصلّي لأجل العطايا وانقطعت عنا لحكمة ما، هل سنفقد إيماننا وصلاتنا؟ لا قطعاً!
إن الإنسان إذا أراد أن يبني علاقة مع شخص تكون علاقة محبة.. يتحدّث إليه لأنه يحبّه.. وليس لأنه يريد منه شيئاً.. هكذا تكون العلاقة سليمة مبنيّة على أساسٍ سويّ.. وهكذا يكون الإيمان أثبت وأعمق


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الكتاب بيقول 
صلوا فى كل حين ولا تملوا
فالصلاه دائمه ومستمره لأنها تعبير عنمحبه الأنسان للرب وتقديرا منه لله الخالق وفيها بيكون 
دائم الشكر للنعمه التى ينالها فى حياته 
وهى التى تجعل الأنسان يناجى ويتحدث مع الله 
وكذا كيف أطلب من الله دون أن أكلمه
شكرا للسؤال​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*نعمه وسلام
رتبت الكنيسه الصلاه فى كتاب( الاجبيه) بمعنى صلوات الساعات
 وكتاب الاجبيه هذا عباره عن سع صلوات على ترتي الساعات
صلاه باكر... صلاه الساعه التاسعه..صلاه الساعه الثالثه... صلاه الساعه السادسه... صلاه الغروب... صلاه النوم... صلاه نص الليل

كل صلاه منهم تبدء بالصلاه الربانيه التى علمنا اياها المسيح له المجد
ثم صلاه الشكر"فلنشكر صانع الخيرات"
ثم المزمور الخمسين لروعه كلماته وما بها من انين كلماته"
بعد ذلك صلوات المزامير وبعض الصلوات والطلبات وتمجيد للعذراء ثم عد ذلك قانون الايمان المسيحى والتحليل والصلاها لربانيه

كل  صلاه بها 41 مطانيه (سجده)

كل الصلوات لها نفس الترتيب باختلاف المزامير فكل صلاه لها مزاميرها


هذا كتاب وضعته الكنيسه لترتيب الصلوات
الصلوات هذه ليست الزاميه فلا احد مراقب الا الله وحده
على قدر استطاعه الانسان يصلى فليصلى
الصلوات ليست صلوات روتينيه او شكليه فجمال ترتيب الصلوات تعطى الانسان روح الانتظام
الكتابيقول "ملعون من عمل عمل الرب برخاوه"

هذه صلوات الساعات "الاجبيه" وهى للفرد او للكنيسه كلها

هناك صلوات سهميه تصعد الى الله مباشرتا فى اى وقت حين نمر تجارب نطل معونه الله للتدخل ونجد يديه القويه
هناك صلوات الهيه فيها يتحول الخبز الى جسد حقيقى وعصير الكرمه الى دم حقيقى  لكى نثت فى المسيح ويثبت فينا ... هذه الصلاه يصعدها الكاهن وليس لاى شخص 

هناك صلوات تسابيح وتماجيد
هناك صلوات ارتجاليه للشخص وهو يتامل صفات الله


نحن علاقتنا الله لا تنقطع فالله دائما ينظر الى اولاده ونحن نتكل على غنى محته فنصلى بفرح قائلين مع داود النبى
محبوبا هو اسمك يارب فهو طول النهار تلاوتى*


----------



## احلى مسلمة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لقد قمتم بمسح ردودي وهذا شغلكم لا اتدخل في مصالحكم 
لكن فقط اذا اردتم مني ان لا اتطرق للاسلاميات فأتمنى ان تكون اجوبتكم ليس فيها مقارنة بين المسيحية والاسلام كالصلاة مثلا حتى لا اتطرق انا للاسلاميات خاصة الاخ ....
وانا اشكر كل الاخوة الاخرين على اجوبتهم الجميلة والمحترمة
وانا اجدد قولي للاخ ... ان تنظيم الصفوف في الصلاة عند المسلمين يعلمنا التنظيم وليس العشوائية
وبالنسبة للأخطاء التي يمكن ارتكابها في الصلاة فالاسلام لم يغفل ذلك وشرع احكاما لان ليس هناك حرج في الدين ولا يمكن لي ان اشرح لك اكثر لاني لا يسمح لي اتطرق للاسلاميات لكن عليك بالبحث والمعرفة
و انا اوجه لك كلمة فقط انه اذا لم تردني ان اتطرق للاسلاميات فلا تكن انت اول من يتطرق لها وشكراااااااا.


----------



## Kiril (4 سبتمبر 2009)

المهم حضرتك فهمتي و اتجاوب علي كل اسئلتك؟


----------



## Twin (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت أحلي مسلمة*


احلى مسلمة قال:


> اشكر كل الاخوة الاخرين على اجوبتهم الجميلة والمحترمة
> .


 
*تم التعامل مع الخارج عن قوانين القسم وتم تحرير المخالف *

*وكي ننتهي يا أختنا العزيزة هل هناك ما تريدي أضافته في هذا الموضوع أم سننتهي وعلي أقتناع ؟*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يميل الإنسان أحيانا بعد الصوم أن يسترخي في صلاته ويتحسّر على انقضاء الصوم لكونه يتحسر على ضعف الكثافة الروحية. غير ان الكنيسة أنشأت مواسم لملء الفراغ كالصعود والعنصرة لأنها تركز على صلاة الجماعة ولا تكتفي بالصلاة الفردية.

فردية كانت أم كانت جماعية، الأهمية الكبرى للصلاة هي انها اولا تحمل الله فينا. هو ينادينا من داخلنا. هو المصلّي فينا. حسب قول الكتاب: “الروح يشفع فينا بأنّات لا توصف”. بتعبير آخر الرب مبدئ الصلاة فينا ولا نقدر ان نصلّي ما لم تنزل علينا نعمة الروح القدس. لذلك نستهلّ كل خدمة إلهيّة باستدعائه: “ايها الملك السماوي المعزّي”.

الخوف أن نترك الله بالكسل، ألا نعود نذكره، أن يدخل الينا الفتور فتموت حرارة الدعاء فينا. وقد يصل بنا الفتور الى إهمال ذكر الله كليًا ونُترك الى كلّ عمل الأهواء العاصفة في النفس.

الصلاة عنـد المـؤمن العـادي هـي الإحساس بالفقر، بفقر النفس الى خالقها وفاديها. هي الشعور ان ليس عندنا شيء بلا حضور الله فينا، أن نشعر بأنه هو محرّك النفس. وكلّما توغّل الإنسان بالخطيئة يصبح أليفًا لها حتى درجة عشق الخطيئة. تصبح الخطيئة مسكنه. تناجيه الخطيئة، تدغدغه ويتبنّى منطقها، لذلك لا يحنّ الى الصلاة.

أما اذا عاد الإنسان اليها بنعمة الروح ولو عاد شيئًا فشيئًا يرحمه الرب ويسكب عليه نعمته، وعند ذاك مناجاته لله تحارب مناجاته للخطيئة، ويسكن الروح القدس قلبه من جديد، وبقوته يعرف ان الروح يشفع في داخله بأنّات لا توصف.

غير أننا لا نجهل قوّة التجربة وعودة عواصف الشرير الى القلب، لذلك لا بد من عدم الاستسلام الى التراخي. . انت تحافظ على كل الصلوات التي كنت تقيمها لئلا تقع في الكسل وإهمال ذكر الله.

غير انك إذا شئت ليس فقط ان تصلّي ولكن أن تحب الصلاة فلا بد لك من درس الكتاب المقدّس ولا سيّما الإنجيل حتى تمتلئ من معاني الكلمات الإلهية لتتشبع معها صلاتك وتزداد فهمًا لصلاتك. فالخدم الإلهية عندنا آتية من الكتاب فتذهب منه إليها ومنها إليه لتأتي الكلمات التي تتلفّظ بها من روح الرب.

أنت لا تتلو أيّة صلاة كالببغاء. يجب أن تفهم كل شيء وتسأل عن كلّ شيء وتصلّي بهدوء وبطء بحيث تستوعب كل ما تقول. نقِّ نيّاتك قبل ان تصلي وتُبْ الى الرب فيكون قلبك مفعمًا من روح الله وتأتي كلمات أدعيتك من المسيح الساكن فيك.

الصلاة جهاد طويل مستمر ولكنه حياتنا. الصلاة تشفيك من كل خطيئة وترفعك هنا الى أجواء الملكوت.


----------

